# Mirage boatworks



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Gainesville has no water...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

devrep said:


> Gainesville has no water...


Yes and nothing would pain me more than buying anything from that town ( go noles) but from what I see in the picture its a nice looking skiff looking for something to put a 25 merc 2 stroke on at a reasonable price.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

devrep said:


> Gainesville has no water...


Sure, if you don't count the lakes around there. Being in Orlando doesn't seem to bother EastCape...

GoGators!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

yobata said:


> Sure, if you don't count the lakes around there. Being in Orlando doesn't seem to bother EastCape...
> 
> GoGators!


Yea, the builder must be a Gator and became a little befuddled about the difference between a bass boat and a flats boat. I think I saw they offer full carpeting is an option..

Go Dawgs


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Blue Zone said:


> Yea, the builder must be a Gator and became a little befuddled about the difference between a bass boat and a flats boat. I think I saw they offer full carpeting is an option..
> 
> Go Dawgs


He may be coming to Ft Myers this weekend said he may bring one so I may be checking one out this weekend he sent me pics of his Facebook page.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> Yea, the builder must be a Gator and became a little befuddled about the difference between a bass boat and a flats boat. I think I saw they offer full carpeting is an option..
> 
> Go Dawgs


I hate the color red - I'll see you in JAX


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Maverick named their first technical poling skiff the "Mirage" back in 1991.

I'm pulling for the California School for the Deaf...

http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/10/...to-broadcast-california-school-for-deaf-game/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Maverick named their first technical poling skiff the "Mirage" back in 1991.
> 
> I'm pulling for the California School for the Deaf...
> 
> http://www.mercurynews.com/2016/10/...to-broadcast-california-school-for-deaf-game/


Mirage is the boat builder not boat name its called a tps. And don't get me started on maverick boatworks never own another one of them. POS


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> And don't get me started on maverick boatworks never own another one of them. POS


Oh snap!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My hull was splassed from a Maverick Master Angler in 1997 and it says Mirage 18.2 on the side and Offshore Marine on the back hull


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.miragesportfish.com/mirage-20.html
Here you go looks like a dream to pole


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> http://www.miragesportfish.com/mirage-20.html
> Here you go looks like a dream to pole


Well, that's their 20' bay/flats, not their 17 tps referenced by the OP. They don't have much on their site about the latter. I'm not in the market or in their pocket, but I'm generally glad when the micro market expands, especially if it is, as I was told, an original design. Maybe I'll stop by and see what it looks like.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

So it's named the Mirage tps? Guessing it stands for technical poling skiff and not a tps report...

I haven't seen the boat, but hopefully they put more a little more effort into the design than they did with their name. They didn't even try lol.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 2820


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Edfish said:


> Well, that's their 20' bay/flats, not their 17 tps referenced by the OP. They don't have much on their site about the latter. I'm not in the market or in their pocket, but I'm generally glad when the micro market expands, especially if it is, as I was told, an original design. Maybe I'll stop by and see what it looks like.


I had him send me some pics from their Facebook page.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

mtoddsolomon said:


> View attachment 2820


I knew someone would catch on.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Edfish said:


> Well, that's their 20' bay/flats, not their 17 tps referenced by the OP. They don't have much on their site about the latter. I'm not in the market or in their pocket, but I'm generally glad when the micro market expands, especially if it is, as I was told, an original design. Maybe I'll stop by and see what it looks like.


Thanks somebody actually read the post.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

Man, I remember watching that in high school or college and being so sure that adult-me would not wind up like that. Buuut it's Saturday and I'm just done working and feeling grateful for the job...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Just looked at boat in person very nice looking and good price the guy is in Ft Myers till mid day Monday. I have no affiliation with him receive no money but I will be purcasing one anyone in the market for a micro skiff shoul at least give the boat a look.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/miragesportfish/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

More pics on facebook


----------



## Bob Mozina (Feb 26, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Has anyone ever looked at their new boat it's called the tps there is a picture of one in the florida sportsfishing magazine. It is 17 ft 3. 400 lbs rated for a 30. Spoke with builder in Gainesville price not bad just curious if anyone's looked at this boat in person.


Did you ever purchase a Mirage 18 TPS?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Good luck to them.... Anyone in the boatbuilding world that makes a good skiff and actually makes a profit.... is doing well. To put it mildly the competition is fierce and anyone entering that world needs a bit of luck along with skill..... and should say a quiet prayer that oil prices stay down forever.... which is not something I'd want to bet on.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Mirage is a well-established builder of quality mid-size sport fishers. A skiff is a departure for them, but I would be confident in the durability, quality control and economy of scale. Making a dent in the competitive skiff market will be the challenge, though.


----------

